# C'est dans la poche



## Schrodinger's_Cat

*C'est dans la poche* (= It's a sure thing)

Il mio tentativo: É una cosa certa.


----------



## chlapec

I don't know, I would translate *C'est dans la poche* as "*It´s dead easy!"* and, in that case, I would propose: È *facilissimo*.

Ma sono sicuro che ci sono delle espressioni italiane più colloquiali (che io non conosco, purtroppo).

Ci ho riflesso e penso che certamente in altri contesti può esserci anche il senso di "it's a sure thing". In questo caso, io proporrei *"detto fatto"*.


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

How about: É in tasca?

Esiste questa idioma in italiano?


----------



## chlapec

BenVitale said:


> How about: É in tasca?
> 
> Esiste questa *locuzione* in italiano?


 
Io non la conosco. Aspettiamo intanto il parere di un italiano.

C'è anche l'espressione *"è fatta!"* (it's in the bag!)


----------



## underhouse

From Garzanti: 

_c'est dans la poche!_, (_fam._) è fatta!


----------

